# bluefin, blue marlin, and big tuna



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Fishing was awesome last week, here is a short report with a few pics. More to come. Tuesday was one of those days out of a dream, had 4 good tuna by 10am, then caught a rat blue, (making that our 4th billfish of the year for Paradise), then caught a 168 yellow, then a school of bluefin came through. Got some awesome pics, including one crushing one of our baits 15 feet behind the boat. Speaking of boats, construction has started on my new 42 foot cat. Boat will be equipped with a hydrofoil and outfitted with new yamaha 350s. 1.9 mpg at 42 mph. There will be a ton of deck space on the new boat, tuna tubes, the works. Should be completed by June. Also had a 300+ mako crush one of our marlin baits on the rip; box was full so released her for another day. Stay tuned for video and more pics.

-Captain Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to do it too. Awesome report and pics.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

my goodness gracious! good job and congrats on the bill...


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job Hunter! 

Keep'em post a coming..

Thanks for your time today! 

Jimmy


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like somebody had a ball...:thumbsup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Some trip, well done


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Hunter- I shared your bluefin crash on Facebook...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! That would be fun


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

WOW!!!! Nice job Outfitter Crew! 

I hope the non fishing trolls don't ruin your awesome report!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME report!!! The new Cat sounds like out of this world specs!!!! Congrats on the trip and new upcoming sled!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pics!!! Good job on the fish too!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow what a day...Mako also? Bluefin dump ya?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Bert...?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

deeptracks said:


> Bert...?



Who knows what it will be next ????

I look for him to be on the next episode of swamp people.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics Hunter, I miss fishing over there!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Who knows what it will be next ????
> 
> I look for him to be on the next episode of swamp people.



Haha how many names is he going to make up??? 

On a side note, nice catch !! That's an awesome bluefin picture.


----------

